# locking gas cap



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

You're paranoid!

No the Cruze does not have a locking gas cap from the factory.
No, OnStar does not monitor when the cap is removed, but it can tell you if it is not seated properly and your CEL comes on.
There is an anti-siphon mechanism in the filler neck that makes it really really hard to steal the gas from the filler opening. Its easier to puncture the gas tank and steal it that way .


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> You're paranoid!
> 
> No the Cruze does not have a locking gas cap from the factory.
> No, OnStar does not monitor when the cap is removed, but it can tell you if it is not seated properly and your CEL comes on.
> There is an anti-siphon mechanism in the filler neck that makes it really really hard to steal the gas from the filler opening. Its easier to puncture the gas tank and steal it that way .



thanks tsuracing - currently driving a 1996 honda civic ex and I guess if someone wanted gas out of that they would just do like you say drill a hole in the gas tank. it has a locking door from the inside but I guess if I think about it they could probably bust open the door to the gas cap too.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> does the cruze have a locking gas cap?
> 
> I don't live in a bad area and gas stealing isn't a popular crime but these days people can be ignorant just for the sake of being ignorant but can the gas be stolen out of the vehicle.
> and my second concern is someone being cute and putting something in the gas tank that would cost a lot of money to fix.
> ...


NO locking gas cap! I don't understand it myself. My 2004 Chevy Aveo has one, but my former Malibu and now Cruze don't! I understand it's not a GREAT deterrent, but I think it would help in this day and age with the price of gas changing by the minute! I've read that gas can't be siphoned from the newer cars, but who knows. Others say that if someone wants you gas bad enough they can just puncture your gas tank! I guess everything has it's pros and cons. 

I don't think OnStar monitors that. As a matter of fact, I'm not even sure that OnStar is all that knowing. This past September, with 16,016 miles on my 2008 Malibu, the car suddenly seemed to have NO power. I would step on the gas and all I heard was clattering from the engine. I immediately went to the dealer. At first they thought it was the transmission, but I didn't think so. When they put it on the lift and had someone step on the gas, they decided that I better leave it. Seventeen days later I picked up the car with a brand new engine and five months later, with about 17,300 miles on the car, it was turned in for the Cruze. NO OnStar warning OR warning lights. SO, I don't have any hope that OnStar would be monitoring something other than a loose gas cap!


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

there should be a baffle in the filler tube of the gas tank, that would stop thieves from siphoning fuel from the gas tank.


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

In Australia, the gas cap itself doesn't lock... however the door locks when you lock the car. pretty pointless though. door? screwdriver? only deters people.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

Any idea where I can get a locking gas cap for my 2012 Cruze Eco? Stant doesn't have it yet. Thanks!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Your local auto parts place may have one. My dad had one in his old Corrola. True story.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Most gas thieves simply drill a small hole in the tank and drain the gas that way. Safer and more efficient than siphoning. Fortunately the Cruze sits low enough that it's hard to get to the tank. SUVs tend to be bigger targets, both from ease of access and total amount of fuel available.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> NO locking gas cap! I don't understand it myself. My 2004 Chevy Aveo has one, but my former Malibu and now Cruze don't! I understand it's not a GREAT deterrent, but I think it would help in this day and age with the price of gas changing by the minute! I've read that gas can't be siphoned from the newer cars, but who knows. Others say that if someone wants you gas bad enough they can just puncture your gas tank! I guess everything has it's pros and cons.
> 
> I don't think OnStar monitors that. As a matter of fact, I'm not even sure that OnStar is all that knowing. This past September, with 16,016 miles on my 2008 Malibu, the car suddenly seemed to have NO power. I would step on the gas and all I heard was clattering from the engine. I immediately went to the dealer. At first they thought it was the transmission, but I didn't think so. When they put it on the lift and had someone step on the gas, they decided that I better leave it. Seventeen days later I picked up the car with a brand new engine and five months later, with about 17,300 miles on the car, it was turned in for the Cruze. NO OnStar warning OR warning lights. SO, I don't have any hope that OnStar would be monitoring something other than a loose gas cap!


I have one that fits and will prevent someone from maliciously putting gas or anything else in your gas talnk. My other car is a 2005 Chevrolet Malibu Classic and I bought a locking gas cap(I believe Stant) for either that or for my 2003 Olds. Alero. I just went out to the garage and tried it and it works. I am not sure how well it seals but it will not come off once locked on. It has 2 round "nipples" on either side of the filler tube and fits in and locks on. I am sure I bought it at Advance or Autozone. If it does not seal well tho it may throw a code. You can give that a try and see if that works for you.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Almost impossible to siphon gas out of the newer vehicles with the car tank now mounted under the rear seat. Try it sometimes when you have to drop the tank to change a fuel pump. Really make that job miserable.

Don't be a bit surprised if you find a locking gas cap, that one key fits all, that is a lot more common than you think. Your major concern is that someone will steal your gas cap. As well as dumping sugar in your tank. So be careful when yelling at the neighborhood kids.

Ha, one more harmless bad joke is to pour a little oil under a buddy's new vehicle, guaranteed to drive him nuts. 

Was paranoid with my new Supra that someone would steal those very expensive tires, so got Toyota keyed lug nuts. Those were a PITA whenever you wanted to remove a tire, but when I found you could buy that keyed scoket anywhere, I took them off. 

Could hire a 6 foot 6 guy with an AK-47 to guard your car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Don't be a bit surprised if you find a locking gas cap, that one key fits all, that is a lot more common than you think. Your major concern is that someone will steal your gas cap


Most of them use such a simple key it only takes a small pocket knife/screwdriver to open. Most thieves now just poke hole in tank to steal gas.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...GM (as well as others) have taken the "cheap" road (plastic) with gas caps because "lock-ability" SHOULD be either (a) *standard* or, at least, (b) _optional_ *available*.


----------



## Guitarzan (Jul 19, 2012)

*Guitarzan*

What bothers me about the gas cap not locking is that all a vandal needs to do to disable your car is to empty just a few ounces of liquid from a 20 ounce soft drink bottle into the gas filler tube... which takes about 3 seconds, maybe less. And if they do that, then close the fuel door back up, you'll never know it happened. You come out the next morning start your car and you'll be able to drive about a half mile before you're stranded. If you're in a bad neighborhood or just trying to merge into heavy traffic, that could be a problem. GM could at least OFFER a locking gas cap. I'd gladly pay for it. But you can't get it. That sucks.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

Well Stant has updated their online catalog to show a locking gas cap for 2012 Cruze - Stant 10504.


----------



## litesong (Oct 14, 2011)

obermd said:


> ..... SUVs tend to be bigger targets, both from ease of access and total amount of fuel available.


You mean my Ford Festiva with 12 inch tires & 10 gallon tank ain't a big enough target? Why did my Festiva have a locking gas cap, then? Jeesh! I know my car ain't worth much but you don't have to rub it in..... not even a gas thief wants my gas!

P.S. The original owner of my Festiva had it stolen on its first day of ownership. Guess Festiva already has a lifetime of stealing under its wheels.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

litesong said:


> You mean my Ford Festiva with 12 inch tires & 10 gallon tank ain't a big enough target? Why did my Festiva have a locking gas cap, then? Jeesh! I know my car ain't worth much but you don't have to rub it in..... not even a gas thief wants my gas!
> 
> P.S. The original owner of my Festiva had it stolen on its first day of ownership. Guess Festiva already has a lifetime of stealing under its wheels.


Lol that sucks, but obermd does has a point. Most theives are pretty smart. If you had a choice of trying to fit stuff under a little car and taking chances and risks just to get 10 gal or having lots of clearance to do your work easily and get 30-35. What would you choose lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

rubiconjp said:


> Well Stant has updated their online catalog to show a locking gas cap for 2012 Cruze - Stant 10504.


It's Stant Part # 10511 for the 2011 Chevy Cruze. In case anyone is reading this thread, not all years have the same gas cap threads.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Betcha they would be a little bit P.O. if they try to get Gas out my diesel Cruze..... They would still have to get inmy garage and then past my pit bull who is a little bit intimidating but is really a wimp... His name is Bo and he sounds like my grand daughter screaming when he barks.....


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I back in the seventies bought a locking cap for my EH Holden only to find that the petrol cap key could open my doors and start the car. The car keys would not work on the cap though.

My Cruze also locks the flap when the car is locked and I think if it was forced the alarm would go off. If you jack up a wheel to steal it the manual says the alarm will go off so I suppose the flap would be covered as well.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

There was only *1* key ever made for the EH, it would open and start all of them!!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> There was only *1* key ever made for the EH, it would open and start all of them!!


Urban myth, there was at least 8 EH Holdens in my circle of friends in my car club days and all had different keys. I also fitted a non removable steering lock to mine which stopped it being stolen at least once. It was quick for an EH as some of my V8 friends found out on racetracks. Suspension, engine and brakes were all shall we say given attention.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Of _course_ it was an urban myth - it's just that 4 out of 5 EH's in my extended family could all be started with keys from the others - only 1 required it's key, but that key would also start the other 4!

And, later, a mate of mine's EH could be started with a screwdriver!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> Of _course_ it was an urban myth - it's just that 4 out of 5 EH's in my extended family could all be started with keys from the others - only 1 required it's key, but that key would also start the other 4!
> 
> And, later, a mate of mine's EH could be started with a screwdriver!


Have you seen how much the EH is selling for today, wish I had kept mine.


----------



## igotowned (Jul 22, 2018)

This is old but the rise of gas theft is very high. Police Warning Americans To Stay On HIGH ALERT While At The Gas Pump - YouTube 
Duralast Locking Fuel Cap 5795 (autozone.com)


----------

